# Good Breadmaking Video



## tenspeed (Mar 21, 2019)

I came across this video and thought I'd pass it along.  I've watched a number of breadmaking videos, but this is one of the most thorough videos I've seen.  I learned some new things as well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jDCV_WMSQw


----------



## msmofet (Mar 21, 2019)

That was a good watch.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 21, 2019)

Interesting.  I had never considered the heat produced while kneading.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 24, 2019)

Man...  what a deep rabbit hole - I just might be in here all day! Better put on another pot of coffee.

LOL  - very interesting, Thanks!


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 28, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> I came across this video and thought I'd pass it along.  I've watched a number of breadmaking videos, but this is one of the most thorough videos I've seen.  I learned some new things as well.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jDCV_WMSQw




If you make bread regularly or would just like to get more information, Elizabeth David's "English Bread and Yeast Cookery" is a fascinating read as well as a good technical source. Published in 1977 but (I think) it's still in print but in any case there are copies on Amazon. 

Jane Grigson, (my other cookery saint), writing in The Times Literary Supplement, suggested that a copy of the book should be given to every marrying couple!

I'm on second copies of several of my Elizabeth David and Jane Grigson  books as the originals were so well used that they collapsed into a pile of loose pages and had to be replaced!!

Made half a dozen (English) muffins and 3 loaves of bread this morning. Used a half and half mixture of strong  white flour and strong, stone-ground wholemeal bread flour. I use half and half as, if I make bread with all wholemeal, I find it a bit over-powering to eat. 

Ate two of the muffins for my mid-morning tea break. The trouble is, the bread you make at home may be good for you but the amount of butter expended in eating the bread tends to encourage heart attacks. Who cares - a short life and a merry one.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 28, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> I came across this video and thought I'd pass it along.  I've watched a number of breadmaking videos, but this is one of the most thorough videos I've seen.  I learned some new things as well.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jDCV_WMSQw



If you make bread regularly or would just like to get more information, Elizabeth David's "English Bread and Yeast Cookery" is a fascinating read as well as a good technical source. Published in 1977 but (I think) it's still in print but in any case there are copies on Amazon. 

Jane Grigson, (my other cookery saint), writing in The Times Literary Supplement, suggested that a copy of the book should be given to every marrying couple!

I'm on second copies of several of my Elizabeth David's and Jane Grigson's books as the originals were so well used that they collapsed into a pile of loose pages and had to be replaced!! 

Made half a dozen (English) muffins and 3 loaves of bread this morning. Used a half and half mixture of strong  white flour and strong, stone-ground wholemeal bread flour. I use half and half as, if I make bread with all wholemeal, I find it a bit over-powering to eat. 

Ate two of the muffins for my mid-morning tea break. The trouble is, the bread you make at home may be good for you but the amount of butter expended in eating the bread tends to encourage heart attacks. Who cares - a short life and a merry one.


----------

